# saso carbon für Kinderbike? oder andere brauchbare Federgabel für 20"



## wintermute (19. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiss, wie die Meinung zu Federgabeln für Kinderbikes hier ist ;-)
aber davon abgesehen, wenn man denn gerne trotzdem eine einbauen will, wofür würdet Ihr stimmen? Auf ebay.com gibt es gerade oben genannte Gabel zu erwerben, und ich bin halt am überlegen, ob sie denn im Bike von meinem Sohn (er soll es zu Weihnachten bekommen) funktionieren würde. Sie müsste halt möglichst empfindlich gemacht werden können. Da es eine Elastomerfergabel mit Öldämpfung ist könnte man ja "einfach" einige Kerben in den Elastomer "schnitzen"

Oder was gaebe es denn für Alternativgaben wenn es denn eine Federgabel sein soll. von RST gibt es ja für 20 " die single shock (so ähnlich wie bei  cannondale) oder von der gleichen Firma die Cappa auch in 20". Wobei die single shock gewichtsmaessig ja ganz vorne mitspielt. 

Wie würdet Ihr Euch entscheiden, wenn es hiesse, das Glück Eurer Kids haengt von der Federgabel ab? ;-)

Ich weiss, dass es bei kinderbikes eher um Gewichtsreduzierung geht und die Federgabel da in genau die andere Richtung ausschlägt, aber da ich das Glück hatte ein Cycletech Moskito günstig (naja geht so) zu erwerben bin ich gewichtsmaessig schon ganz gut dabei und ich kenne den sehnsuechtigen Blick meines Zwerges auf meine Federgabel.

Danke für die Antworten

Viele grüsse

Thomas


----------



## ZeFlo (20. August 2010)

ganz klar keine, da sie samt und sonders bei den geringen gewichten der kinder nicht funktionieren und zudem, im verhältnis, schweine schwer sind. 1.7kg wiegt 'ne 140mm gabel 

schau dich mal bei den liegeradlern um, da gibts einige die gabeln individuell anpassen.
z.b. hp velotechnik, preiswert ist das dann aber nicht mehr ...

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (20. August 2010)

Hallo,

Das keine Federgabel gewichtsmaessig besser ist war mir schon klar 
Und das gerade die preiswerteren Kindergabeln nicht in neue Gewichtsrekorde vorstossen ist auch klar. Aber wenn wir mal das "was waere wenn Spiel" spielen, was würdet Ihr einbauen. Und sagt jetzt nicht keine! 

mein Kleiner fände so eine Federgabel halt "cool" und das Auge fährt bekantlich mit.

Die saso carbon kommt aus dem gleichen Haus wie die meks carbon von hp velotechnik. Und die Beschreibung leist sich ziemlich ähnlich. Gewichtsanpassung auf Kinder bietet HP velotechnik aber nicht an und er würde (nach meiner Anfrage) die Gabel auch nicht für Kinder empfehlen. hm...

Was bleibt noch? Die Single Shock M2 von RST, oder? hat die jemand im Einsatz?

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Sentilo (20. August 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht so recht, warum immer von Federgabeln abgeraten wird; unser Filius (6 Jahre, 25 Kilo) hat die RST 191 in seinem 24er Cube und nutzt die 50 mm voll aus. Die Gabel mag schwer sein, aber sie ist kindgerecht abgestimmt und funktioniert auf unseren Hometrails ganz ordentlich. 

Und cool ist so'n Ding natürlich auch - ganz wichtig bei den Kumpels ...

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## chris5000 (20. August 2010)

Sentilo schrieb:


> 6 Jahre, 25 Kilo[...]24er Cube



Abgeraten wird ja i.d.R bei 20 Zoll und entsprechend kleinen Kindern (so auch hier in diesem Thread durch zeFlo.) und nicht bei 24".

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## stivinix (21. August 2010)

Ich hab auch überlegt welche Gabel ins 20" Kinderbike, bin bei der RST Capa 20 gelandet plus Aluschaft. RST Singleshock war mir doch zu teuer. 
Hab die Stahlfedern entfernt und auf einer Seite durch weiche Elastomere ersetzt. Gewicht ca. 1480gr

Gruß
Stef


----------



## wintermute (22. August 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten.
Auch wenn die Vernunft uns sagt, dass bei so kleine Bikes keine Federgabel notwendig ist möchten unsere kleinen Zwerge doch gerne auch sowas haben was Papa da  an seinem Fahrrad dran hat. Wenn es nicht der totale untergang des Abendlandes ist werde ich mal schauen, was ich da einbauen kann. Zu teuter solltes auch nicht sein. Zur Not kann ich ja immer noch die Starrgabel drin lassen.

@stivinix: Das klingt interessant. Was für Elastomere hast Du denn da verwendet? Ich finde die Singleshock auch etwas (zu?) teuer.

Viele Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## stivinix (23. August 2010)

Ich glaub die waren aus einer älteren Manitou FS Ti.
Gruß
Stef


----------

